# SBG Seminar II



## Marvin (Apr 29, 2004)

Wolverine Martial Arts presents Straight Blast Gyms Mid-West Regional Director, Paul Sharp, who will be giving a two-day seminar June 12th & 13th 2004, from 10:00am to 4:30pm on Functional Jeet Kune Do, which includes fighting in all empty hand ranges.
Open to all skill levels, ages, and individuals! 
Come have fun and see the cutting edge of martial arts training!
Areas to be covered: Stand up, fighting in the clinch and grappling
Cost: 
$90 if paid before June 7th
$105 on or after June 7th
$55 dollars for one day
For info: 
Marvin Diem (810) 659-0053 /flintdojo@hotmail.com
The seminar will be held at:
The Flint Dojo
1550 Davison Rd
Flint, MI 48506


----------



## Marvin (May 30, 2004)

ttt


----------



## Marvin (Jun 15, 2004)

Hey everyone, this past weekend we had Paul Sharp out to our club and it was a blast, he has some serious skills! The I method was explained and demonstrated. Nobody was left out, no matter what level their game was. He broke down the fundamentals for all the ranges, as well as some stick, S.T.A.B. and pistol stuff. It was good fun for all involved, especially the heart attack and Shoulder of Justice

But the best thing about the seminar was that after talking with Paul for about five minutes it seemed like I had known him for years, he was just one of the guys another goofball that liked to play around on the mats.

If anyone on the forum is in the Midwest area, bring Paul to your place or go check out SBG Illinois. 

Marvin


----------



## Firewolf (Aug 11, 2004)

Sounds like the seminar was a lot of fun. I saw on the straight blast gym that there was a Marvin Diem/ Wolverine Martial Arts that was a affilitated training group. Is that you?


----------



## Marvin (Aug 13, 2004)

Yea, the seminar was great! You are correct, Wolverine Martial Arts is our group. Do you live in the area?


----------



## Troy Ostapiw/Canada (Aug 24, 2004)

Sounds Intersting.   Do any of the straight blast player ever make there way into Canada....??????


Let me know.


----------



## Marvin (Aug 25, 2004)

Hi Troy, there are 2 SBGI Gyms in Canada. I have never met either of the guys. But I'm sure they are straight up guys judgung by my dealings with the straight blast folks.

there is one in Kingston, ON.
Instructor Michael E. Sweeney
Contact 613-547-2822 Fax: 613-547-2825 
mike@canadas-best.com www.sbgi.ca

And

St.Catharines, Ontario
Instructor Rich Beaupit
contact (905) 329 - 5425 or rich@richbeaupit.com 
www.richbeaupit.com

hope this helps!
good luck!
Marvin


----------



## Troy Ostapiw/Canada (Aug 25, 2004)

Thanks for the info.  I often travel around, taking holidays from work and finding good instructors around the globe.  I would like to make my way out east and see who I can find.   thanks......


----------



## Aaron Little (Aug 26, 2004)

Paul Sharp is a great Coach.  I am sure that this was an excellent seminar.


----------

